# L.A. Noire (by Rockstar Games)



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeULEiqfSOM[/YOUTUBE]

Detailing the career of a police officer in the city of L.A during the 40's,this game will have players solving murder cases and advancing in the police force until you reach the top.

It prides with its facial animations and complex murder mysteries.

The release date for now is Spring 2011..


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been waiting for this game for so long now... mildly surprised there isn't already a thread on it. I was excited for it when it was first announced, but the GameInformer article on it a few months back made me soil myself in anticipation.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 11, 2010)

Kri said:


> I've been waiting for this game for so long now... mildly surprised there isn't already a thread on it. I was excited for it when it was first announced, but the GameInformer article on it a few months back made me soil myself in anticipation.



I hope this will be for the gritty detective genre what Red Dead Redemption was for the Western genre..

Edit:

The facial animations..are incredible..:sanji


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2010)

This looks really good. I've never heard of it until now.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Nov 11, 2010)

Just saw the new Trailer. Those fucking Facial Expressions, Holy shit!


----------



## Penance (Nov 11, 2010)

BOSS.......


----------



## Sotei (Nov 12, 2010)

Dat Rockstar! 

Been waiting for something for this game since I first heard of it. Anything from Rockstar's top studios and I'm all over it.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 12, 2010)

> during the 40's



First day buy! 

Also check out them classy as fuck suits.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been waiting for this game for quite a while as well. The facial animations are really amazing. Can't wait.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought this was going Vaporware. Those goddamned faces...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2010)

Just like Red Dead Redemption felt like I was playing an old spaghetti western, I hope this game is like playing an old hard boiled detective movie.

This looks amazing, definitely gonna be a first day buy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 14, 2010)

Fucking psyched for this game

Dem faces


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just like Red Dead Redemption felt like I was playing an old spaghetti western, I hope this game is like playing an old hard boiled detective movie.
> 
> This looks amazing, definitely gonna be a first day buy.



Seriously right. I always loved the aura of those old movies. It will be neat to play this. I hope you can drive those older cars too.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 15, 2010)

I've never even heard of this, dunno how I missed it but it looks great.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]iDSsDXjw5z4[/YOUTUBE]

Making of video for L.A. Noire, focusing on motion capture. That is some scary good stuff. Acting's kind of...yeah.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 16, 2010)

I didn't like the other Team Bondi game (I even forgot  how was named) but this looks rite.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2010)

This just ain't fair to other developers. Seriously both Uncharted and this are setting the bar really high. Cannot wait!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 16, 2010)

Those face expressions..  man.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Those face expressions..  man.



I hope BioWare starts using their tech..


----------



## dilbot (Dec 17, 2010)

Soundtrack will be rockin' as always! Can't wait to see what they got!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 17, 2010)

Definitely interested in this game. Can't wait to see gameplay footage.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2010)

fuck me...


----------



## The Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I hope BioWare starts using their tech..



You read my mind. This along with the Milo system Kenict is developing.  Imagine the possibilities. Shit will be so cash.


----------



## Penance (Dec 17, 2010)

Dammit, I ready...


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 19, 2011)

Why is no one excited for this? The game's Motion Capture whatever it is for the faces of the characters astounds me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2011)

I heard the game will have you making decisions about whether people are lying or not based on how well you can read their faces.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 19, 2011)

Seriously, imagine how much less like an awkward Marionette soap opera Mass Effect would have looked like with this technology.

Even if the game flops, which I hope it doesn't, this might be that Avatar tech of video games.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope the game doesn't flop either. I want it to be good. :/


----------



## Sotei (Jan 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I hope the game doesn't flop either. I want it to be good. :/



I've already done my part in making sure it doesn't flop, I pre-ordered it like 2 weeks ago. 

Along with Dead Space 2 CE and Deus Ex Human Revolution CE.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 19, 2011)

Anything done by Rockstar, I want.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not a huge rockstar fan but I think this game is right up their alley. Plus the tech is absolutely fantastic, what a great foot in the door.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 20, 2011)

This game deserves more hype.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2011)

New 'Serial Killer' trailer has been released (leaked) earlier than expected.

[YOUTUBE]WADinGMxWuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 22, 2011)

damn, this game.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 22, 2011)

Copy right claims?


----------



## Penance (Jan 22, 2011)

If you wish it...


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Jan 23, 2011)

Is this it?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqK4MnsUkbI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sotei (Jan 23, 2011)

^ yeah that's the official trailer that was leaked, nice job posting it. It officially debuts tomorrow I think, I had seen it the day it leaked but reps to you for sharing with whoever missed out. Game looks so damn good.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2011)

So I saw the leaked trailer from Kotaku yesterday.

Damn, I want this game.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Anything done by Rockstar, I want.



Agreed.

I'm tempted to pre-order it now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2011)

That trailer just persuaded me to preorder this game.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 24, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Is this it?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqK4MnsUkbI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​



Dat music, dat time period, dat face.  

I'm actually interested in the story. I wanna know what's going on.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2011)

Definitely a first day purchase for me


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Feb 9, 2011)

GOTY Candidate


----------



## Penance (Feb 9, 2011)

Oho...:ho....


----------



## Kri (Feb 9, 2011)

Everything about this game makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Magoichi (Feb 9, 2011)

GTA meets L.A.Confidential. Can't go wrong with that.

Looks amazing. This will be a day one purchase for me.

Got to remember to stop by the local Game store tomorrow and preorder.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 9, 2011)

Title should be changed to L.A. Noire (By Team Bondi)

Developers - Team Bondi 

Publishers - Rockstar


----------



## The Boss (Feb 9, 2011)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> GOTY Candidate



I wasn't sure about pre-ordering it... was gonna wait for price drop, but now I will. :ho MY BODY IS READY.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Feb 9, 2011)

Holy shit! Dat detective gameplay and dem fucking faces.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Mar 9, 2011)

New Gameplay Video


----------



## Penance (Mar 9, 2011)

BAWS........


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, I checked out that trailer out when it came out. Honestly, this game is going to be pretty epic, I can't wait. 

Oh, and fistfights ftw.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 20, 2011)

Dude, These fucking faces man.


----------



## DedValve (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm having muscle spasms all over. My body was not ready for this.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Apr 7, 2011)

You beat me to it....Yeah looks fucking sexy.


----------



## Penance (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, god...It's time...


----------



## KidTony (Apr 7, 2011)

first. day. buy


----------



## The Boss (Apr 7, 2011)

KidTony said:


> first. day. buy



Gotta pre-order this bitch.


----------



## Maycara (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay, I just discovered this game.....WHERE IS ALL THE HYPE!?!?! This game is fucking amazing!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 21, 2011)

I already plan on getting it day one.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2011)

is excited for LA Noire. I guess I'm doing the right thing after all.  Already pre-ordered.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Apr 27, 2011)

I have also already reserved my copy. I'm 100% sure I will be saying Rockstar has done it again.


----------



## Gowi (Apr 28, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I already plan on getting it day one.



+1

But yeah, I've been excited about LA Noire since I heard about around june of last year, back when it was set for august/september 2010. Glad they extended it and are worked on fine-tuning the game. 

Also, one niche but... weren't police still using revolver firearms in the 1940s rather than handguns?


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 30, 2011)

Game will be AMAZING. I'm gonna preorder it when i pick up Call of the Dead.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

The Boss said:


> is excited for LA Noire. I guess I'm doing the right thing after all.  Already pre-ordered.




:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

I wonder how the Open world will be, I hope its GTA and RDR type, where you just put in the disc and start playing. 


might have to second day buy this.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2011)

It's not a sandbox game like GTA and RDR.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 1, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> It's not a sandbox game like GTA and RDR.



I was under the assumption it was, where did you get your info?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 1, 2011)

I don't know yet.


its like "walk walk cutscene clue found cutscene"


il just wait for the game to come out and see what other people think about it


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2011)

Has Kojima ever said anything like that about any other game?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (May 1, 2011)

Hmm.I haven't bought a game in more than a year but I'll just have to buy this one.The trailers look amazing.


Gowi said:


> +1
> Also, one niche but... weren't police still using revolver firearms in the 1940s rather than handguns?


You mean rather than (semi-)automatics.And yes,police departments first started switching to magazine fed pistols in the 70s,and especially in the 80s when the high-capacity "wonder nines" appeared.

I think the main character is supposed to be a WWII vet and would be very familiar with the 1911,and being that he's a hotshot detective...


----------



## ExoSkel (May 1, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> I was under the assumption it was, where did you get your info?


Straight from Rockstar's mouth.


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Has Kojima ever said anything like that about any other game?



Not that I know of. I know he speaks highly of Miyamoto... that's about it.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 3, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Has Kojima ever said anything like that about any other game?



He Praised BF3 too


----------



## ExoSkel (May 4, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Not that I know of. I know he speaks highly of Miyamoto... that's about it.


He's a big fan of Modern Warfare to the point where he went to visit Infinity Ward.


----------



## The Boss (May 4, 2011)

^ Oh yeah, that too. I forgot... oh and he also likes Twilight...  God of the year all years.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 4, 2011)

ALL OF MY MONEY


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 4, 2011)

I just discovered this game if it ends up being a sandbox game
I'll definitely end up getting this at some point
If not.............well maybe not


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2011)

Oh god... 3 fucking disc for 360.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 5, 2011)

great 3 cd's..................

I wonder if it's going to be sold on the xbox live marketplace...


ah who am i kidding?


i'm still gonna end up buying it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 5, 2011)

3 disks...............WOW


----------



## Heloves (May 5, 2011)

Ech? said:


> I'm not a huge rockstar fan but I think this game is right up their alley. Plus the tech is absolutely fantastic, what a great foot in the door.



WOW... then you really don't like good adventure, story telling games ... slap yourself


----------



## The Boss (May 6, 2011)

The more I read about this game being less like GTA the more I want it. :33


----------



## Nathen (May 6, 2011)

This game looks positively awesome. Probably going to end up being GOTY imo. 


3 discs for 360 will probably suck though. Good thing PS3 is just 1 Blu Ray Disc.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2011)

Are gamers really that lazy or fat that they can't change discs? I mean it's not that hard. I'm actually looking forward to this game. Not a big GTAfan so I'm glad this is something entirely different.


----------



## Dionysus (May 6, 2011)

Gamers are that lazy. PSN is down and instead of going outside to enjoy the spring they sit online and whine all day.


----------



## Penance (May 8, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> *Are gamers really that lazy or fat ...?*




...Trick question...


----------



## Raging Bird (May 8, 2011)

Whether you're a fan of jazz standards from the 1940s or totally sick warehouse raves, Rockstar's planning to scratch your itch with the release of LA Noire's soundtrack. Two distinct versions of the score will be released through iTunes alongside the game on May 17:

    The LA Noire Official Soundtrack, which features original compositions from Scott Pilgrim vs. The World composer Andrew Hale, as well as over 30 licensed jazz numbers from Ella Fitzgerald, Louis Armstrong and others.
    LA Noire: Remixed, a six-track EP featuring remixes of said jazz standards by DJs such as DJ Premier, Dave Sitek and Truth & Soul.

Of course, we're assuming that we'll be able to listen to said songs while cruising around in-game Los Angeles while we ... wait, had the car radio even been invented back in 1947? We guess we could just lug a Victrola around with us wherever we went, though that might get in the way of all the crime-solving.

I dont buy video game soundtracks, I'll just wait until its up on youtube.


----------



## The Boss (May 8, 2011)

Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong.  I would buy, but chance are I already have all the songs. I'm a huge Jazz/Blues fan of the 40/50s.... so I'm really fucking excited for this game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2011)

Pre-ordered my copy today. Was gonna share my friends copy but she's gonna be off two days after this comes out and will probably hog her copy. So fuck that...I wanna play


----------



## fireking77 (May 9, 2011)

I've been following this game for years and it is my most anticipated title for 2011. I'll get it on the lead platform, which I guess is PS3 (though not sure) but i think i might just get the xbox one..


----------



## Tempproxy (May 9, 2011)

ExoSkel said:


> Straight from Rockstar's mouth.



That?s a shame, was really hoping it was similar to RDR, which is one of the best games I have ever played. I guess how long it is will decide if its a first day buy or not.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2011)

The thing is, this is not a Rockstar dev game, they're just publishing it.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2011)

I always thought this was developed by Rockstar. Not that it matters, as long it's awesome. I guess I'm one of the few people that's glad that this is not a sandbox game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2011)

Nope, dev is Team Bondi.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (May 9, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Oh god... 3 fucking disc for 360.



I heard, shit's insane.


----------



## ichigeau (May 10, 2011)

man people have short mind.
shoul i rememind you this ?




and i dont understand the hype about this game, what's so special about it ? only the face scanning technology ? 

ya it look fancy, but what about the game ? what about the gameplay ?
oh its there at 0:53 ?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYym1U226M[/YOUTUBE]

it dosen't look verry good... worst than gta4 or red dead redemption.
im sorry but you can't say a game will be so revolutionary and amazing when you only saw some trailers, how manny time we have seen trailers with fancy cinematics and graphics but we ended up with a boring game with shit gameplay (lol final fantasy 13) that is absolutely no fun at all exept for watching fancy cinematics. 

this isin't a movie, its a video game, im wating to play this to see if its really a good game or an other over-hyped boring game with crappy gameplay that try to copy a movie...

*Spoiler*: _lile rpgs_ 



this is why i hate all those rpg games, they try so hard to make a story with characters and stuff and add cinematics and stuff, but the gameplay is boring, all you do is walking, fight random monsters with a boring fighting system (or only press 1 button like turn by turn ) its just a huge grind fest with a *story* to try to make it good, remove the story and the cinematics and what's left of the game ? would you still play it ? no because its boring, so why play it in the first place ? (the only one i like is mass effect because it have at least a respectable gameplay that is at least fun and its not based on grinding )








but my point on trailers, its like with that fighting game *asura's wrath* they only showed a cinematic trailer with the guy doind crazy shit and people are going *WWOWOW SO MANLYNESSOVER9000HOLLYSHITZZ* man what about the gameplay ? your going shit crazy only because of a trailer that show absolutely nothing of the game ? they released a gameplay trailer and it look like a pretty average fighting game from that video... nothing special at all, again i could be wrong but you can't say it until you really play it. 
dont let those trailers fool you


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, u mad.. ect.


----------



## Byakuya (May 10, 2011)

So hyped for this game, pls gief.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P53cUVvd8yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2011)

I'm still kinda disappointed by the skin textures. The facial animations are amazing, but the faces themselves just look meh. =/


----------



## Raging Bird (May 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm still kinda disappointed by the skin textures. The facial animations are amazing, but the faces themselves just look meh. =/



It's a shit quality youtube video.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2011)

No no, even in like GT HD vids, the face textures just look really bland.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm still kinda disappointed by the skin textures. The facial animations are amazing, but the faces themselves just look meh. =/



Yeah they don't look right at all. Break the illusion completely for me. But then again I'm barely interested in this game.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2011)

I'll probably get this game

Key word being *probably*,

I'm low on cash and eh  well I was expecting the main character to be a private detective (big fan of P.I. stories).


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm still kinda disappointed by the skin textures. The facial animations are amazing, but the faces themselves just look meh. =/



It does look a bit bland, but if the gameplay/story is good, I don't think it will bother me much by the time I'm about an hr in or something.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2011)

It's just weird seeing as they get so much acclaim for the facial animations, yet failing to bring truly realistic faces. Considering that it's not even a sandbox game, they should really fix that shit.

And ye, the story-line might be good, but I'm still gonna wait and see. Mafia 2 is still in the back of my head.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

Well, it doesn't have the best facial graphics... but if you think about it, it does have the best facial animations up to date... so they have a reason to hype that shit up imo. I'm just hoping I wont have buyers remorse.   That's my worst fear.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, but realistic animation is pretty redundant if the faces look like paper.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

Point taken.  But still, hopefully it wont be that much of a bother once I'm actually playing the game. It's not like games with awesome facial graphic has awesome facial expressions anyways. There's that middle ground, you can't have it all. Maybe one day in the future we will. ;<


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2011)

'slong as shit's not Bethesda bad.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

Bethesda is the worst.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

> shoul i rememind you this ?



Like CD space can be compared to DVD space 

But yeah, complaints aside; this is THE game I'm looking forward all year (or at least until oct/nov). It's probably going to get a GOTY nod by the Spike awards, too.


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2011)

So why is the game is gonna be 25GB is it cause of the cutscenes like FFXIII or it's length?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> It's just weird seeing as they get so much acclaim for the facial animations, yet failing to bring truly realistic faces. Considering that it's not even a sandbox game, they should really fix that shit.
> 
> And ye, the story-line might be good, but I'm still gonna wait and see. Mafia 2 is still in the back of my head.


Where they going for fotorealistic looks? I don't think they were. That's what I think anyway. I think the style they're going with looks great and original. And it helps that it isn't super realistic. Or else this game would still be in production in 2020


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2011)

Well if anyone cared, first review was leaked -


----------



## Raging Bird (May 13, 2011)

I keep finding videos. LOL


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2011)

5/5? Oh epic!


----------



## Gnome (May 13, 2011)

Good news, though I don't like out of 5 scales.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

sure in for GOTY?


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

At least a top tier contender, I assume.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

My expectations are high after Read dead


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

> My expectations are high after Read dead



I'd really wish people would stop thinking this is a Rockstar dev, they are just publishing the property and being along for helping it stay polished.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 14, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I'd really wish people would stop thinking this is a Rockstar dev, they are just publishing the property and being along for helping it stay polished.



I didn't Know that, my bad


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2011)

It's being co-developed, I'm not sure how much influence each dev team has in the product though. Anyone know the split?


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's being co-developed, I'm not sure how much influence each dev team has in the product though. Anyone know the split?



From my perspective it has to be at minimum a 80/20 for TB/RS. I imagine Rockstar giving them the budget, the means, extra polish and the promotion ability. Bondi? Everything else.


----------



## Jena (May 14, 2011)

Only three more days...pek
My textbook money is going straight to this. Who needs to read when you have video games, anyway?


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

I heard that the gameplay and controls are kind of cluncky..


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

I heard I don't care.


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2011)

The first time I saw a commercial for this game, I thought, "Huh, I could go for a non-conventional video game."

Then I found it wasn't for the PC    ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, I've noticed Rockstar isn't porting to the PC lately; I wonder what is with that? Trying to make the console market more valued or something?


----------



## TDM (May 14, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Yeah, I've noticed Rockstar isn't porting to the PC lately; I wonder what is with that? Trying to make the console market more valued or something?


All I know is that I'm looking for a video game with a different edge without being a pretentious indie game, and that _L.A. Noire_ would've met those requirements. 

I've got multiple obligations in the future to _TESV_, _Diablo 3_, _Mass Effect 3,_ and _Guild Wars 2_, but none of those games really buck the trend, you know? The first two are really antitheses of paradigm shifts and they're all ultimately sequels.

_Portal 2_, and video games in general, aren't worth $50. _Mount & Blade: With Fire & Sword_ appears to be too imbalanced and ultimately just a mod you pay for. Other games just don't really appeal to me.

It's a shame, here.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 14, 2011)

Yeah its a pretty cool set up but I'm surprised Rockstar isn't really behind this.


----------



## Dionysus (May 14, 2011)

I didn't try GTA 4 on PC but heard it was a terribly optimized port. (The GTA 3 generation didn't have any problems.)

It seems to me that Rockstar is either actually trying to make a proper PC implementation of their engine (for Red Dead Redemption, which would be quickest in coming) or... they have abandoned it.

I hope the Witcher 2 sells well (and with lax DRM with the GOG version) and entices more development on the PC.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 14, 2011)

15 min. of L.A. Noire gameplay:


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WmQFDVuU1k&feature=BFa&list=PL4588E1DCF1B784FA&index=1[/YOUTUBE]



Leaving this here :ho


----------



## The Boss (May 15, 2011)

^ YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSS~~~!!!  _Luuuuuuurrrrve_ it.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

Livestream for those who want to watch gameplay.


also heavy spoilers in the link.


EDIT 

Stream is closed.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Looks promising.


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2011)

So I got the game and all, so far, so good. 

I really like the interrogating and how it emulates an actual detective case by you gathering a bunch of clues and makes you link it to the suspect. So it's a game that you really have to revise all your resources that it gives you and actually read through them as every bit helps, although when you are showing evidence it does show a small description of the clue.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> So I got the game and all, so far, so good.
> 
> I really like the interrogating and how it emulates an actual detective case by you gathering a bunch of clues and makes you link it to the suspect. So it's a game that you really have to revise all your resources that it gives you and actually read through them as every bit helps, although when you are showing evidence it does show a small description of the clue.



Must, finish game and write review.............................................................





Rockstar has a lot of planned DLC for this game, they could possibly add 2 new case desks to game which I know one of them is the Fraud cases desk.


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2011)

Forgot to say that, you are also graded per questions, and those questions are formed by the some clues that you gathered. And by the end of the cause, depending if you got all the questions right and gathered all your clues, you get a reward like your typical mission in any game.  But that should be a bit obvious.

And sure, I will try.

EDIT: Another thing I noticed is that you can change the color tone to black and white giving it a more 40s look. I stick to full colors though.


----------



## Jena (May 15, 2011)

You lucky people! 
I still have to wait two days...


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2011)

Another point; Actually pay attention at the tone of some of the characters you interrogate and their faces. It's been quite useful, especially the tone of this character in the beginning of the game, won't give much detail of it as I don't want to spoil.

EDIT: Yeah, do pay close attention to their face expressions.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 15, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Another point; Actually pay attention at the tone of some of the characters you interrogate and their faces. It's been quite useful, especially the tone of this character in the beginning of the game, won't give much detail of it as I don't want to spoil.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, do pay close attention to their face expressions.




Are you playing the Chimes and Music on?


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2011)

It does help to when you are clueless on what to gather but I only used it in the beginning, then I realized I can turn them off.

Also if you missed the cutscenes or the ingames conversation, there's always a log where it keeps it all up.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 16, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> It does help to when you are clueless on what to gather but I only used it in the beginning, then I realized I can turn them off.
> 
> Also if you missed the cutscenes or the ingames conversation, there's always a log where it keeps it all up.



You already got it?! Wow, give me an overall impression when you're done. I have a serious interest in this game, and with so many great games coming out it's hard to know whether I'll buy it sooner or later.

Edit: Loved the soundtrack piece, great browsing music.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 16, 2011)

Ok I talked to someone who has played enough for him to be on the second disk (XBOX 360 Version) he says it took him 5 hours of game time to finish the first disc.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

That sounds amazing, hopefully it isn't the same reptitive 5 hours, but judging by the trailers etc doesn't look like it is. four more days for us on this side of the sea, it's too long! Hope someone puts up a walkthrough on youtube, which will keep me going till release date.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 16, 2011)

From Rockstar themselves.


1 MORE DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2011)

Okay, so I am already on the second disc. Played an hour today before I head to class. 

This game is really amazing. It's really mixed up, from tailing, to car pursuit and chasing people. The fights are pretty simple though, they haven't put too much depth into it..like you only hit with X([] assuming for PS3) and then grapple him with Y, and there, you won the fight. The firefights are easy as well. So the only difficult thing in the game is gathering all the clues and getting all the questions right. 

Like I said, you have a level/rank, and you earn more expirience by completing the story cases and the street crimes(aka side missions) that the police will report to you every now and then. You get rewarded every time you level up, either with an outfit or an intuition points. Intuition points makes thing easier for you, you can either ask the community for help, show all clues or remove an answer when interrogating a person. When you accuse someone of lying in an interrogation, it will show a list of evidence why you thing a person was lying. Using intuiton will eliminate all the evidence that doesn't link with the person.

The story was going slow for me at first though, and soem characters were showing slop development but the story is actually getting better. My favorite character so far is Stefan.


----------



## Byakuya (May 16, 2011)

GiantBomb's  is up :fly

More reviews:



> X360A - 96
> 
> 
> GiantBomb - 5/5
> ...


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2011)

If this game was Halo it would have gotten a 10 from IGN just cuz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

lol IGN 

but the reviews sound awesome 

i will buy it this week for sure..


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2011)

I'm glad to know it's getting good reviews!


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

I CANT WAIT FOUR DAYS FOR THIS GAME


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 16, 2011)

some video reviews

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lbuG51aDDo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc_Mww4Ra5k&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


EDIT: kinda disappointed that enemies will die even when you shoot them in foot.. but i doubt it will be a game breaker for me... and i can't wait to see that "bad" ending..


----------



## Kaitou (May 16, 2011)

Advice,

Sometimes in a case there will be times where you will have two locations to go to. If you are 100% whore or like have to have everything aced(5 stars) then head to the less location of you winning the or terminating the case. 

For example; Going to the suspected murder's house or the victim's house. If you go to the suspected murder's house and you will find the weapons used for the murder then the suspect, and once you catch him/her, you will finish the case but since you left out a location where it has potential to have clues(it always has clues though), it will show as incomplete in the report. A 16/18 clues found for example. 

I am assuming though as I made that mistake of leaving a location and once I finished the case, it said 16/18 clues found. So just take it in mind just in case.


----------



## Gowi (May 16, 2011)

Vaguely on topic, but:

So, I was pumped for tomorrow! I checked my gamestop, yeah, LA Noire is there. But I just checked a minute ago and it was like GONE, BAM; like it was never there. Do I start worrying and send an aggressive e-mail to gamestop or do I just sit down for a few days and hope for the best.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 16, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Vaguely on topic, but:
> 
> So, I was pumped for tomorrow! I checked my gamestop, yeah, LA Noire is there. But I just checked a minute ago and it was like GONE, BAM; like it was never there. Do I start worrying and send an aggressive e-mail to gamestop or do I just sit down for a few days and hope for the best.



Huh?

I'm going to pick mine up early in the morning.

though Gamestop might be doing midnight releases(varies by each store) if that's the case you should call and find out.....


----------



## Gowi (May 16, 2011)

I'm talking about online order history lists, sorry.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!! Couldn't get work off.. Imma have to wait till later to play this.


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2011)

UGH.
I have to take my stupid brother to the zoo. Damn it! He can go anytime! I want to play my L.A.Noire NOW.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Gaaaah, I didn't buy this, now I have to wait until later to play it!!  

I mean...


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)

The face mapping is gorgeous. Some ppl *cough IGN* say the ending is a disappointment. Is that true?


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

The World said:


> The face mapping is gorgeous. Some ppl *cough IGN* say the ending is a disappointment. Is that true?



Just read the IGN review and did not see that said anywhere. Only things I saw relative to an "end" was Hilary saying how investigations always end as "complete" (basically, you can't screw up - even if you get it wrong, you win, just less points it sounds like).

Second, was they said at the end of the time on the homicide desk was the most refreshing (and startling) moments of the game.

Regardless, the few negative points that were pointed out by IGN didn't really seem like "negative points" to me and reading Sessler's interview (the one person at G4 with a brain when it comes to gaming) made me want this game.  Maybe I'll finagle something.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 17, 2011)

This is the first game that even thogh iam advancing i feel like iam not doing it right....


----------



## Raging Bird (May 17, 2011)

this game made my xbox freeze, and i've noticed a few graphical glitches.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2011)

Amazing game so far. Best Rockstar game easily this gen.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

One thing I've read that is turning me towards the game the most is how it's not really like other Rockstar games (albeit still open-world, not as free in the terms of rampaging). It might sound weird but I always found the lack of boundaries (and in a way the lack of consequence) to be something to hold me back from liking the games. Not to mention most of the missions and style of the games didn't appeal to me as much (as much as I like western settings, most of Red Dead Redemption's missions wore on me).

I like how L.A. Noire sounds like it focuses a lot on investigation, and interrogation (even if you can't "get it wrong" per se). Hope to get a chance to try it and maybe it'll break the stigma my mind has on generic Rockstar games. And of course the technology used is outstanding (and fuck, John Noble? Yes please).

One question I do have for people who have played it is how does replaying investigations/cases work? Is there a way to just go back and redo them, or would it have to be done through starting a new game? It's one thing I haven't seen mentioned in reviews, or might've just missed it.


----------



## Jena (May 17, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Just read the IGN review and did not see that said anywhere. Only things I saw relative to an "end" was Hilary saying how investigations always end as "complete" (basically, you can't screw up - even if you get it wrong, you win, just less points it sounds like).


It was said in the video review. I guess no one has beaten the game yet to confirm.


> Regardless, the few negative points that were pointed out by IGN didn't really seem like "negative points" to me and reading Sessler's interview (the one person at G4 with a brain when it comes to gaming) made me want this game.  Maybe I'll finagle something.



I haven't watched X-play in foreverrrrrr. 

I sometimes check the site to see some reviews but I usually don't care what Sessler or Webb have to say.

The game looks very interesting and unique for me to pick up but I don't know if I should still dole out 65 bucks for this. 

I have so many games already I might wait till it goes down to 40 or 20 dollars.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Webb hardly reviews games anyway since she doesn't know what she's talking about.

It's like having Munn talk about... anything.


----------



## The World (May 17, 2011)

Munn should just do porn.......but she'd probably just fail doing that too.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Munn should just die in a ditch.

Everytime someone needs a pick-me-up, they should just watch her interview with Jaffe and laugh at how fucking ridiculous she is.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 17, 2011)

The car's handle like crap and there's a lot of graphical glitches and frame drops. 

Holy shit team bondi what the fuck have you been doing the past 7 years?


I hope I'm not too far into finishing the game i've done about 7 cases out of 20, the faces are amazing though, as of right now I would give this game an 8.  

.


----------



## The Boss (May 17, 2011)

I'm failing most of the questioning.. god I suck at reading the face expressions. I'm just assuming everyone is guilty until proven innocent... :I 

It's a very interesting game so far, I like it. It plays a lot like _The Saboteur_ but better.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

Managed to talk my brother into looking into this since he enjoys investigative/detective scenarios (loves the Sherlock Holmes games, point-and-click adventure/detective games like Still Life, stuff like that and we're both big on procedural cop shows - namely Lie to Me (FUCK YOU, FOX. FUCK YOU TWICE) and The Mentalist which might help us... or prove to be hokum.). Either way, probably trade Pirates in since we both 100%ed it and find a way to get this.  Get rid of some garbage titles like AC and such. I've read all the reviews so far and it really sounds like something I'd thoroughly enjoy and as has been said numerous times, the technology used is so fucking insane that I need to experience it.

And yes, I needed to convince my brother since we generally split game purchases so make sure to get something we both like.  The only things he affords me are BioWare titles.


----------



## Jena (May 18, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I'm failing most of the questioning.. god I suck at reading the face expressions. I'm just assuming everyone is guilty until proven innocent... :I
> 
> It's a very interesting game so far, I like it. It plays a lot like _The Saboteur_ but better.



Oh my gosh, I keep doing the same thing X'D

I like it so far. I'm still at the beginning, though. I'm waiting for it to get to "the real game". But a lot of the Rockstar games start out the same way, so I'm not too worried yet.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (May 18, 2011)

I also seem to get interviews messed up, lol. So far my favourite case was...


*Spoiler*: __ 



The one with fat cop from Heroes


----------



## Raging Bird (May 18, 2011)

I've gotten better at reading facial expressions, i guess its because they're CGI your brain can't naturally tell, but anyways if they start to look around and have a smug on their face, you'll most likely want to go on the DOUBT route, Voice acting also plays a role on how you can tell who's lying or not.

Is the person worried? Calm? Cocky?


Also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



SIZE 8 SHOES AND NAKED WOMEN EVERYWHERE LOL


----------



## Kaitou (May 18, 2011)

Check and check and check your clues and evidence, people. 

Also, I finished the game around 2AM EST. Ending wasn't that bad in my opinion.


----------



## Jena (May 18, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim said:


> I also seem to get interviews messed up, lol. So far my favourite case was...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know, right? I thought the same thing when I saw him. Was it actually based on that actor? It looked/sounded suspiciously like him.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I know, right? I thought the same thing when I saw him. Was it actually based on that actor? It looked/sounded suspiciously like him.



All of the characters are full body and motion captures of the people voicing them.

The tech used for the faces uses thirty-two cameras at every angle to capture every detail and facial reaction and such. So yeah. They're "based" on the actor because it IS that actor (if you're a fan of Fringe, you can also see John Noble who plays the father, Walter Bishop).

Just watched the Feedback on G4 of Adam Sessler and others talking about this game. His descriptions of it make me want it so damn bad.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2011)

Co-owner of the site was finally able to put up her review of the game after spending last few days playing through it. Now note not everyone will agree with the score. But the review itself is stating both the good and bad, at least the way she saw it. I'll also be giving a video review in the next few days. However, I'm sure some who are slightly disappointed with the game will tend to agree more with her.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

Based on that review, I'll probably love the game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2011)

It's a unique experience. Some stuff I agree with her, some I disagree. I like the slower pace and I actually want less action. Since the action scenes are kind of weak. So I'll get that with my own review.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

That's how I feel. I am honestly of the opinion that I feel ruined when it comes to the old west and cities, even some that don't even exist, to the point that I feel exhausted when I think about those scenarios. Red Dead Redemption had a good main story but the side-stories seemed so minimal, and the game made it too easy to veer off and kill shit when it was more engaging than trying to actually GET to the story.

I watched "Feedback" as I mentioned on G4 and although not the most reputable people I still think Adam Sessler has a good head on his shoulders and I like how he assessed this game. Basically, he played other Rockstar games (namely GTA), aching to get through the story to get back to the action. L.A. Noire, he rushed through the action to get on to the story. I love investigative and detective scenarios and tales so it's something that appeals to me, even if things are static because seeing how the whole thing was written would be intriguing to me.

Also some things Sessler said about the whole era and them trying to brush off the stigma that something was wrong in that era contributes to what your co-owner of the site regarded towards Cole's demeanor. The idea of wanting this "poster boy cop" in their corrupt setting without having them actually _be_ that poster boy cop contributes to the way Phelps acts (that I can clearly see in trailers) by being very... grandiose, I suppose is the word. Although I haven't played the game so it's not fair for me to judge, but the impression I get is that he's trying to fill these shoes that the force wants and being big, loud, and forceful is the way it was then. But what do I know.

Which reminds me of another thing brought up that appeals to me - whereas there games like GTA and RDR were attempts at faithful yet still exaggerated versions of the worlds they were in (at which they went off on a tangent about the hooker population in Liberty City and about how maybe the whole point of GTA was for you to help balance out the population by taking out the hookers with a baseball bat...), this is a more faithful adaptation of the world they were capturing (and I would hope so since they're touching on real cases).


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2011)

Oh wow guys.. shit hits the fan.  Unexpected action is the best. 

So far, I am loving this game. I enjoy the slow stuff and the actions are nice too. Camera angles are my only complaint atm, _BUT_ it's not that big of an issue.


----------



## The World (May 18, 2011)

Have you played RDR? Is the combat the same?


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Have you played RDR? Is the combat the same?



It's similar... I guess. LA Noire is more detective focus so the combat isn't as detail as RDR.


----------



## Jena (May 18, 2011)

The World said:


> Have you played RDR? Is the combat the same?



Eh-somewhat. Red Dead is definitely more fighting-focused. There aren't nearly as many weapons in L.A.Noire as there are in Red Dead. You also usually have to capture someone instead of just shoot them. On the 360 version, anyway, the controls are the same.

Red Dead was more of a "shoot these guys before they shoot you" type thing. L.A.Noire is more like "try not to get shot".


----------



## Raging Bird (May 19, 2011)

I finished the storyline today.

My thoughts on the plot TWEEST = 

Overall its a good game, I'm gonna go through a second playthrough, get better at my Detective skillz.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2011)

Got this game yesterday been enjoying so far

Questioning can be a bitch sometimes


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 21, 2011)

Got the game 
wasn't really prepared for getting 3 disks
Still waiting on my xbox to install all of them.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (May 21, 2011)

I need some advice. My girlfriend just bought me a ps3. One of the games im thinking about buying is LA Noire. So i was wondering....is this game any good? For some reason, i got an feeling that the game might be a little boring. How is it? Is the game any fun? Im thinking about buying Socom 4 also.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 21, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Got the game
> wasn't really prepared for getting 3 disks
> Still waiting on my xbox to install all of them.



It's 3 disks?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I need some advice. My girlfriend just bought me a ps3. One of the games im thinking about buying is LA Noire. So i was wondering....is this game any good? For some reason, i got an feeling that the game might be a little boring. How is it? Is the game any fun? Im thinking about buying Socom 4 also.



If you're actually considering SOCOM4 then something like this will probably hurt your brain. Just go for that and wait for Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Got the game
> wasn't really prepared for getting 3 disks
> Still waiting on my xbox to install all of them.



Surprisingly, it's not actually that long.

I'm not sure if they needed the extra disks to handle the landscape or the increased graphics or whatever, but the game was about the same length as "normal". 

That's if you don't veer off into la-la-la land, though. I played it straight through the story without going off to explore.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 21, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> I need some advice. My girlfriend just bought me a ps3. One of the games im thinking about buying is LA Noire. So i was wondering....is this game any good? For some reason, i got an feeling that the game might be a little boring. How is it? Is the game any fun? Im thinking about buying Socom 4 also.



This game will definitely hurt your brain and theres minimal player assistance for what clues need to be found and how you can tell people are lying.

Its like you have to listen and remember every piece of dialog and pray you can catch someone in a lie or doubt their testimony.

Its sort of like the Wire and how they conduct police procedure on that show.


----------



## snoph (May 21, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Got the game
> wasn't really prepared for getting 3 disks
> Still waiting on my xbox to install all of them.



Do you have to install each disk?


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2011)

Game isn't really hard. Not saying I get every answer correct but to say it'll hurt your brain is a bit to much


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Game isn't really hard. Not saying I get every answer correct but to say it'll hurt your brain is a bit to much



It was more of a sarcastic comment that of all the games the two on the balance beam are L.A. Noire (which I'm guessing is due to its Rockstar tag), and SOCOM 4.

At least mine was.


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2011)

Socom 4 just sucks, so the easy answer is LA Noire anyway 

My review...15 minutes long so yeah  Popcorn!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3SQ5vpKWvw&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Socom 4 just sucks, so the easy answer is LA Noire anyway



Hence my sarcasm, based on the premise that if someone is considering something as generic as SOCOM 4 that they would only be considering this game thinking it was a generic Rockstar game. Seeing as how L.A. Noire does not seem like a generic Rockstar game and requires more thought process than "SHOOT THAT FUCKER IN THE HEAD" and is based more upon story than action...


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2011)

Rockstar didn't make this though, team Bondi did. Who made Driver. So it's a even bigger surprise that such a shit development team could create this. Sure Rockstar helped big time. 

Also Rockstar has made some pretty badass games. Bully was great and didn't kill anyone in that. GTA: SA was one of the best games in terms of fun I've ever played. Red Dead focused far more on story and atmosphere then gunplay, yet gunplay didn't suck. Just so happens L.A. Noire has a detective theme.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Rockstar didn't make this though, team Bondi did. Who made Driver. So it's a even bigger surprise that such a shit development team could create this. Sure Rockstar helped big time.
> 
> Also Rockstar has made some pretty badass games. Bully was great and didn't kill anyone in that. GTA: SA was one of the best games in terms of fun I've ever played. Red Dead focused far more on story and atmosphere then gunplay, yet gunplay didn't suck. Just so happens L.A. Noire has a detective theme.



Then someone should tell Team Bondi to tell Rockstar to stop hogging credit because Rockstar is still listed as a secondary developer, and it's what pretty much every review has said.

As well as the L.A. Noire site.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 21, 2011)

I noticed that they were also a bit off with the detective work rank in cases. For example Homicide should be the top ranked case desk and although most of its missions are 5 stars you still end up progressing to arson and vice.

It would have felt more realistic if you just progressed all the way up to homicide like in real life but then this might just be how the 1940s viewed police work.

Also Cole is a real departure from previous rockstar protagonists. Hes not really bad ass but hes not really nerdy or do goody. Hes just awkwardly analytical and every now and then throws out a curse or two.
Its refreshing


----------



## Lord Yu (May 22, 2011)

Just finished the game. Hell of a story. Hell of an ending.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2011)

Played this game for a bit and decided to look at the completion percentage, you can imagine how unhappy I was to see I was 16% done. Anyway its a good game but I think RDR is the better game of the two. Although RDR was probably my favourite game of last year and ranks in my top ten games of all time so maybe I am bias.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2011)

360 version has 3 disks?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 22, 2011)

I'm planning on getting the game tomorrow should i get the 360 version Or ps3? Or does it matter?


----------



## Jena (May 22, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Played this game for a bit and decided to look at the completion percentage, you can imagine how unhappy I was to see I was 16% done. Anyway its a good game but I think RDR is the better game of the two. Although RDR was probably my favourite game of last year and ranks in my top ten games of all time so maybe I am bias.



You have to keep in mind that the completion includes all the side-quests and things you can discover.

I wouldn't go by that. For example, the game Bully operates the same way, and by the end of the game my completion is usually around 60%.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 22, 2011)

I need another 15 cars until i have discovered them all, the worst part is that you never know when and where they usually spawn, I'm about 85% done with the entire game.


----------



## Kaitou (May 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> Surprisingly, it's not actually that long.
> 
> I'm not sure if they needed the extra disks to handle the landscape or the increased graphics or whatever, but the game was about the same length as "normal".
> 
> That's if you don't veer off into la-la-la land, though. I played it straight through the story without going off to explore.



Yeah, I don't really get the need of three discs. There's games that are much longer than L.A Noire and have more depth. 

This isn't the case like FFXIII which mostly took space because of the cut scenes.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> Yeah, I don't really get the need of three discs. There's games that are much longer than L.A Noire and have more depth.
> 
> This isn't the case like FFXIII which mostly took space because of the cut scenes.



People also underestimate the amount of disk-space that things like extreme detail and sound can take up - especially with as much voice-acting as L.A. Noire supposedly has.


----------



## The World (May 22, 2011)

Guess I will get the PS3 version instead. 3 disks no thanks.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2011)

Amazing game, but It really does blow that they had to sacrifice some stuff in order to give the level of detail and acting (since it's not really voice acting at this point) in the main game and the few side missions.

I would have loved a few more side missions/quests, like a police academy where you can do driving obstacles or shooting simulations. Also, I wish you could talk people down when they have a hostage.


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2011)

Hated the ending, let the game down massively.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Socom 4 just sucks, so the easy answer is LA Noire anyway
> 
> My review...15 minutes long so yeah  Popcorn!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3SQ5vpKWvw&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]



I forgot to mention this when you posted it, but I liked your review. I agree with a lot of your points.

This is such a random complaint, but it kind of goes with what you were saying about moving. I kept getting stuck in doors. I don't know if it was the camera shifting or if was the controls, but I'd end up walking into the doorframe instead of through the door. This could just be my fail too.

Overall, I give the game somewhere between a 6 and a 7. I liked the detective work a _lot_. Not very many games allow you to do things like that. It's a nice relief from playing games where the main motivation is to shoot the crap out of people. You actually have to use your brain.

My only _real_ complaint is that I felt the overarching story was weak. I'm a story-driven gamer, I'll admit that upfront. I don't usually play games unless I know they have a strong story behind them. That being said, I don't really feel like L.A. Noire was well developed in the story department. Not that it didn't have a story, because it clearly did, but by the end of the game I felt like I didn't _really_ know who Phelps was. Especially compared to the other Rockstar games (and I know this game was developed by another company and blah blah blah, but I'm going to compare it to other Rockstar games because it _is_ similar and their name is all over it).


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for the end_ 




And while I liked playing as Kelso, I feel like it would've been better to end the game playing as Cole. You went through practically the whole game as him and to end it playing someone else felt...weird. It almost lessened the impact of his death, IMO




At long winded last I'll say: definitely worth the play if you're interested in the game, but it's not life-changing.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

6 or a 7? Harsh.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

I just have to be honest. Like I said, I'm a story gamer. I didn't feel like this game had a great story to it. [Overall, that is. Each of the cases were pretty well-developed.]

On gameplay alone, though, I'd easily give it a 9/10 (maybe even a 10...). I _LOVED_ doing the detective work. It was super fun.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2011)

7 sounds about right. Reason I gave it a 8 is my personal like towards some of the cases. But yeah it's a good game with some great moments, though it has flaws that are hard to miss as a gamer.


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

All right then, I guess I will pass on this game until it reaches 20 dollars like I did with Fallout Vegas.


----------



## Alpha (May 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> My only _real_ complaint is that I felt the overarching story was weak. I'm a story-driven gamer, I'll admit that upfront. I don't usually play games unless I know they have a strong story behind them. That being said, I don't really feel like L.A. Noire was well developed in the story department. Not that it didn't have a story, because it clearly did, but by the end of the game I felt like I didn't _really_ know who Phelps was. Especially compared to the other Rockstar games (and I know this game was developed by another company and blah blah blah, but I'm going to compare it to other Rockstar games because it _is_ similar and their name is all over it).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler for the end_
> ...



You hit the nail on the head with those two points could of said it any better totally agree. 

I really warmed to phelps in the beginning but then that happened and I was like Huh?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought there would be reasoning to it, or he maybe just went in there to just talk. But phelps let us down. I was hoping it would be explained why he did so from then on I found myself not liking cole as much.


----------



## Kaitou (May 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> I just have to be honest. Like I said, I'm a story gamer. I didn't feel like this game had a great story to it. [Overall, that is. Each of the cases were pretty well-developed.]
> 
> On gameplay alone, though, I'd easily give it a 9/10 (maybe even a 10...). I _LOVED_ doing the detective work. It was super fun.



I have to agree that the story wasn't that good, I didn't felt too much of character development. 

But what got me in love with this game was of course the gameplay, that' really covered a the flaws of the game and making me give it a high 9 or a 10.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (May 26, 2011)

Just started Disk 2 as I'm playing on the 360.
Pretty good game so far, although I feel it's missing something...

I know you play as a cop and you can't just draw out your pistol and start causing chaos, but c'mon, landmarks, movie reels and hidden vehicles? 
It's a good game don't get me wrong but I feel like It's missing something, like petty crimes for example petty thefts like handbags etc, car theft, running red lights.
Maybe it's because I'm used to the GTA atmosphere of being able to explore.

The crime solving on the other hand really impressed me though, I thought it was set out very well.
Took me a few cases to get the hang of it but I really enjoy the questioning, searching for clues perhaps because it's *new*.

I have a question anyway refrain from spoilers please!
Are there different outcomes of every case depending on how you approach it? For example missing evidence, wrongly accusing the suspects.
Like are the cutscenes different? Thanks!


----------



## Jena (May 26, 2011)

SSJ4 Kyuubi said:


> I have a question anyway refrain from spoilers please!
> Are there different outcomes of every case depending on how you approach it? For example missing evidence, wrongly accusing the suspects.
> Like are the cutscenes different? Thanks!



Yeah, there can be. If you have more than one suspect and you nail the wrong guy, your boss gets upset with you (and it also weighs on your conscience).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2011)

completed 9 cases through my first run.. great game IMO.. though its still inferior to RDR.. 

my only beef, is that there isn't much to do except doing the cases.. and the street crime is meh..

so i am rushing this so i can buy infamous 2..


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2011)

I want this game, but I need Red Faction! Can't buy both..


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a quick question... just to be sure, this _IS_ a linear game, and no matter what you say or do the out come is always the same right? _RIGHT?_ Something bad happened and I just wanna make sure it _IS_ part of the story. Haven't finished the game so no spoilers please. Thanks.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question... just to be sure, this _IS_ a linear game, and no matter what you say or do the out come is always the same right? _RIGHT?_ Something bad happened and I just wanna make sure it _IS_ part of the story. Haven't finished the game so no spoilers please. Thanks.



Yeah. 

You mean you "failed" a case, right? The game still progresses. It doesn't derail you or anything.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah.
> 
> You mean you "failed" a case, right? The game still progresses. It doesn't derail you or anything.



I didn't fail a case but at the end of a case it said my action caused a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



demotion


.. so... that's part of the story right. Not because of the choice I made by doing interrogations.... right? Damn, this game is making me think I'm playing an RPG when I know I'm not.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I didn't fail a case but at the end of a case it said my action caused a
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Did you get demoted to Arson or told that you were put on street duty? If so, don't worry about it. That's definitely part of the game.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2011)

So I finished this game yesterday, and while I enjoyed the game and understood what they were going for with the ending, I still think they bungled it up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Besides Kelso explicitly stating that Phelps was still blaming himself for everything you don't get much of a indication of Phelp's inner turmoil. Oh wait, there's that point where he tells his wife he's been seeing some terrible things...after he cheated on her. Sure those long glances he does after he tells HQ about the down suspects for the street crimes are decent enough nods at it, but you could easily never see those your first playthrough. I understand that Team Bondi was trying to be subtle with the character, but there's a line between being subtle and being vague to the point where nothing is being expressed. Beyond a couple quick quips about his wife and the odd scene of him in the night club, prior to his fall Phelps is a flat character that exists little more than as a blank puppet for the character, his morals being part of the rules of the game.

So him letting himself get swept by the water just feels hollow, because up till a few hours ago there wasn't much to care about.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok...  Thanks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That whole twist with Cole cheating on his wife with the German junkie was pretty stupid imo


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That whole twist with Cole cheating on his wife with the German junkie was pretty stupid imo




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah...it was kind of weird. I didn't know how I was supposed to feel. Disappointed? Overjoyed? We never really met Cole's wife or children, so it's hard to feel sorry for them...at least IMO. And I felt like I barely knew Cole so I wasn't sure if that part was supposed to be character development or what.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly it nearly put me off them game completely, why would i feel sorry for someone who cheats on his wife?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That whole twist with Cole cheating on his wife with the German junkie was pretty stupid imo



As I said, I could totally see where they're coming at, but they didn't set the ground work.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now if in one scene they showed Phelps as a shambling wreck, too afraid to tell his wife of his crippling problems, confiding in Elsa. A person who has already been through some heavy shit and is more likely too understand. That would've made more sense than him just following her and fucking.

Though this is under the assumption that Phelps' wife lived a relatively normal life, cuz we learned dick-all about her.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 6, 2011)

Buyer's remorse.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

^Naw, I don't think so. I still enjoyed the game despite its flaws.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 6, 2011)

On subject:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt the story on the end of Cole and his wife could of properly developed, we've only ever heard or seen glimpses so you really don't understand the issue and she (at least I don't think) doesn't even go to the funeral? Really? The issue isn't really concluded, developed or anything; and I feel it was just tacked on so the conclusion of the CITY PLANNING arc made sense.

I feel they could of tacked on something else (that makes sense) for the LOVELY higher ups to demote him with.

But yeah, I still love the game despite this ONE shortcoming.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this game worth getting?


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

^Yeah, I think so.

In short, this game is good. It's not life-changing, or one of my all-time favorites, but it's good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> Is this game worth getting?



Yep, if not for the advancement in technology, for the fun, though not stellar adventure gameplay taking place in a fucking awesome period of time and location.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 7, 2011)

But is it repetitive?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 7, 2011)

T.D.A said:


> But is it repetitive?



It can be if you barrel through it, but keeping it at a nice one-two cases a day prevents that feeling.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 7, 2011)

I did more than 2 cases a day and I didn't feel it was repetitive. Maybe, I was just too busy having fun, huh?


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

This made me laugh.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty good game... it got me through the weekend at least


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a bad game, but not one I would ever want to own. I'm glad I work at Gamestop


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 10, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Pretty good game... it got me through the weekend at least



Game took a good sixteen hours for me, don't see what more you need.

Also, The Slip of the Tongue DLC is pretty good. Actually made me like Bekowsky, who I original thought of as being completely boring.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> It can be if you barrel through it, but keeping it at a nice one-two cases a day prevents that feeling.



Definitely this.

I'm at Arson now, and due to other games haven't been playing this as much, but its really nice to just pop in for a case every now and then.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

Sad to see such an over hyped game turn out like this. 

Its just GTA with old cars for me. I don't think anything Rockstar makes will probably ever top RDR.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Sad to see such an over hyped game turn out like this.
> 
> Its just GTA with old cars for me. I don't think anything Rockstar makes will probably ever top RDR.



It's really nothing like GTA.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe to you but it feels just like GTA with old cars and 50s slang to me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Maybe to you but it feels just like GTA with old cars and 50s slang to me.



Correct me if I'm wrong here, but you do not spend the majority of the story missions in GTA investigating crime scenes, solving the occasional rudimentary puzzle, and interrogating suspects/witnesses. You spend them shooting, driving, or shooting while driving. That's the main focus, while in L.A. Noire, those elements are really just to add variety.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y95qPw0FTGA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually chuckled, _slightly_.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone actually thinks this feels like Grand Theft Auto? There's an opinion, but then there's a comparison. Comparisons make it much easier to call opinions wrong. L.A. Noire isn't bad, but it's a rent at best.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

I still feel no worse about buying the game and will still claim it's stronger than a rent; but it depends how much of a sleuth fan or 1940s fan you are, I guess.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think it's the setting. It's the gameplay. It got stale after like three hours. And wih a game with such stale gameplay, there isn't enough to hold at least my own attention after I play through the campaign. And the story didn't even hook me enough or grab my attention for very long either. The graphics were beautiful, the facial expressions awesome, something I hope we implement in future games. But other than that.. I wasn't too impressed.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

I hear Rockstar is planning on adding more dlc cases regularly. If they can actually keep that up, i'd say its good. Otherwise, the game is good fun for a week or so.

The game is a very fun experience but as it stands at the moment, it doesn't last very long.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

> It got stale after like three hours.



I disagree, I played it in much longer intervals and didn't feel it got stale at all. I think the matter is it really does take a sleuth fan to really enjoy it at the level, otherwise it feels tedious for those who aren't. I'm sure being a fan of the automoboiles, culture, architecture, stigma, etc of the generation also helps, which is why I mentioned it.



> I hear Rockstar is planning on adding more dlc cases regularly.



So far we have traffic and vice DLC, right? I'm pretty sure Arson is already set. I want more traffic cases, though; for real. Hell, even some patrol cases could be a blast.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think it matters if the formula is "case, investigate body, investigate area, interrogate someone, case closed." SIDE MISSION TIME: "chase. catch. finish." Or in at least one case "Run up to the top of a building". It's not a good GAME and it doesn't tell a very interesting story. It's unique and fun for the first playthrough but it gradually gets more and more boring.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

I hate to "draw from a straw hat", but it just doesn't seem like your the person Team Bondi made this game for, nor do you have the patience for it; so these hurhur side mission repetitive, hurhur criticsms just seem a bit reaching and trying to pluck out a fine game. Game mechanics on a grand scale, and I don't just mean Rockstar; is repetitive, but there is a line drawn which is when I say a game has done fine with not being stale or dull. Yes, there is a LOT of chase missions, but guess what; there's a LOT of crimes that lead to chases. If there was 500 bank robberies and heists for side-missions, the conclusion one would make is this a really zany crime film from the 40s. It's not what (I think) Bondi wanted to do. They did fine with the little sidequests that don't even matter.

As for it not being a good game, I've heard similar overreaching criticisms of Heavy Rain and a few others; and those ended up being complete crap thought patterns, from my perspective. As for the story? Yeah, there's holes (hell, there was holes in Heavy Rain, didn't stop it from being excellent) and some storytelling that could of been done better. I'm not saying it's the game of the decade or PIVOTAL storytelling. The narrative does it's job, the cases are well designed and the story progression is deeper then what it seems people are giving it credit for.

If this is what you call boring, man, I must be the most boring person ever when I was having a blast during the whole game.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y95qPw0FTGA[/YOUTUBE]



 I love Stan.

I think I have cynicism too.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y95qPw0FTGA[/YOUTUBE]



You can always count on South Park for a good trolling! 


I mean seriously, they make fun of pretty much everything regardless of public opinions.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Edited for space
> If this is what you call boring, man, I must be the most boring person ever when I was having a blast during the whole game.



Did you really neg me for having an opposing opinion? Whatever floats your boat man. Although it's funny that the thought pattern that differs from yours is apparently crap.. anyways. Heavy Rain beat L.A. Noire by a good amount due to having a decent story. L.A. Noire doesn't have a bad story, but it isn't gripping enough to make up for the completely repetitive and downhill gameplay. After you've played the game for an hour you have played everything in the game. It doesn't offer anything new after that. 

For instance, I'm currently playing inFAMOUS 2. know what's cool about inFAMOUS? My decisions alter the story progression. Know what else is cool? having 2 completely open-ended completely different areas to explore. Know what else? being able to encounter a new threat every now and then, or being able to come up with multiple ways of ending threats I've already encountered, or having new abilities, or having gameplay that changes drastically depending on which decision I made five minutes prior. these are things L.A. Noire could have implemented. Rockstar relied far too heavily on "OH SHIT NEW FACE TECHNOLOGY" instead of adding more uniqueness to it.

EDIT: Shit, wall of text.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

Would you of proffered me to neg you out of spite or attitude? By the way, it was the way you presented your opinion; not the sake it was an opposite. Also, I don't think the game was marketed for being so "VARIED". LA Noire told you it was a sleuth game and nothing but, while your imagination isn't as overreaching as people who expected GTA in the 1940s (ie: Mafia II) I still find it a bit off. You play LA Noire, you do detective investigating and interrogation. That's the game, there is no indication of change. Maybe, you either need to realize this was made for the detective fans (you know how few good sleuth games there are? yeah) and not the general everyman. I don't see a downhill outside of the plot, because I knew what I was getting and expected what it delivered.

As fantastic as a "good cop/bad coop" plot tree WOULD be, I didn't see it as the guys behind Bondi or Rockstar never tried a system that actually diversified like that. Maybe for another game to build on since the genre is so niche, apparently. I really think you are overreaching to just complain that the game was too "boring" for you. Perhaps you should blog about it, instead?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

dude I don't give two shits about the neg. My point in asking you about it was rhetorical, should I be more straight forward next time? Whoops, there I go again.

Listen, you're missing the point I'm making. I work at gamestop, I heard about L.A. noire every day roughly every eight minutes. I am well aware of what it was advertising. That doesn't mean anything. If Mr. Clean advertises a videogame about how realistic using the sixaxis to control a swiffer was, I don't care. I don't even know if mr. Clean is affiliated with the swiffer at all. I don't care. A game is meant to be enjoyed. Did you enjoy it? Good for you. Is my opinion imposing on your enjoyment of the game? I don't care. 

L.A. noire delivered on what it offered, but what it offered wasn't good enough for me. If you find fun out of the game, great. That doesn't change that literally, the outline of every mission was basically the same, and it became uninteresting. What was it that kept you hooked? Everything got stale. The story? It was stale. The gameplay? While new and innovative, quickly becomes stale. Was it the detail or the graphics? Well shit those were gorgeous and really amazing. But graphics aren't enough to keep a game going forever. The same EXACT outline following every case makes it less and less interesting; downhill.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

I remember when South Park used to be funny.

Like... first season. Maybe.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

What kept me hooked? The setting. The sleuth genre. The graphics. The plot was okay, but it had holes and a bunch of issues left unsolved by the finale of the story progression, the fact it tried to an extent on that matter is a welcome choice. But I would of loved the game if it was just an accolade of detective cases with no overarching plot to bridge them together outside of the setting.

and once again, I think you are overreaching with EVERY CASE THE SAME thought pattern.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm overreacting how? I could go through each and every case in the murder dept. And regardless of specifics it would go something like "check body, check around yellow flags for evidence, interview suspects, *possible chase scene*, interrogate suspects, decide who done it, and have it not matter at all because no matter what you chose the plot continues the same without a split second of change.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

That's how cases are, though.

source -> investigate clues on scene -> investigate and decipher suspects

I don't see what you want out of the outline that wouldn't make the game irrelevant and nonsensical and the game is linear and it's pretty obvious it's linear, so imagining it as CHOOSE YOUR ADVENTURE like a Bioware title or something is just ridicilous as it doesn't pretend it is one and I like it this way compared to Red Dead Redemption, which had a morality system that didn't even work or matter.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes. My set is of the new Tomb Raider, Echo.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

Like I said, I don't are how accurate it is, it's not fun after a while. It is new. And intuitive. But after you play the hell out of rotating someone's arm, checking their purse, or accusing them of lying, and you realize nothing you do in the game matters and there is no difficulty at all and the "game" basically holds your hand all the way through, it's old. Oh, you can't beat this shootout? Skip it! Oh, you called this ninety year old woman a liar when all evidence points to her telling the truth? we don't give a darn, the story must go on! Continue without stopping! Fuck the player! Oh, you're too lazy to drive to your destination, well just let your partner drive! You don't have to do anything. At all.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2011)

I agree with Stan. 

I wouldn't say its shit though, its just not....worth 60 dollars.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh man! The mechanics are all the same! You can make trite arguments about other genres within the same line of thinking and I don't know if you are genuinely disappointed or are just greifing for the sake of it. While I do agree about the "hold your hand" segments, the stealth sections were kind of downplayed because of such and I disliked the game for it and that's why it will probably not get a perfect score if I rated or reviewed the title.

LA Noire has flaws and I don't deny that, but I don't pretend it's this godawfully dull and uninspired title when the sleuth genre NEEDED this game. I'd hate to throw out musical ad hominems to apply here, but TOO DEEP 4 U or U JUST DONT GET IT seemingly applies, albeit jokingly.


----------



## Agitation (Jun 11, 2011)

Practically forced myself to play towards the end just for the platinum troph.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 11, 2011)

is this game worth it?

i had heavy rain which was ok, but i just was to lazy to finish


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2011)

Rent it first, then decide.

Not sure if you should spend the retail price for it without knowing whether you'll really like it or not.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 11, 2011)

It's not deep. It's shallow as shit. The gameplay, is not deep. The story, is not deep. The only thiing I will acknowledge is deep is the depth of view in-game. I get the game, it just isn't fun for anyone who wants anything to do with a game after the campaign. Do you think I'm the only one here who thinks this? Do you even know my opinion of the game? Like I said, it has cool features, and some very awesome ones. but doing the same awesome thing over. And over. And over. And over. is annoying. or how about the gunplay mechanics. They were great. I think I got into less than ten gunfights the entire game. Cool. But hey don't worry! They've got me covered with holding objects that the game tells you specifically are completely irrelevant to the case! And you can always just go interrogate the shit out of someone- but don't bother paying attention. That shit doesn't pay off in the end anyways. Oh and if the game is too hard just skip everything. 

The game isn't bad. It just isn't great. And sorry but this isn't checkmate because you think I don't get it. this is I sunk your battleship because you refuse to acknowledge the games flaws while also admitting you enjoyed it. Man my favorite game of all time is a bad gamecube game. but, I enjoy it a lot even with all of it's flaws, it's many, many flaws. Jesus if you like the repetition fine, but for most gamers who want some diversity in their gameplay or at least different ways of going about doing the same shit or at least with unique backdrops, it's a bit tougher to muscle through.


----------



## Jena (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought that it wasn't repetitive because, even though you are doing the same thing over and over again, each case is different. 

To each his own, though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Oh man! The mechanics are all the same! You can make trite arguments about other genres within the same line of thinking and I don't know if you are genuinely disappointed or are just greifing for the sake of it. While I do agree about the "hold your hand" segments, the stealth sections were kind of downplayed because of such and I disliked the game for it and that's why it will probably not get a perfect score if I rated or reviewed the title.
> 
> LA Noire has flaws and I don't deny that, but I don't pretend it's this godawfully dull and uninspired title when the sleuth genre NEEDED this game. I'd hate to throw out musical ad hominems to apply here, but TOO DEEP 4 U or U JUST DONT GET IT seemingly applies, albeit jokingly.





Ech?ux said:


> It's not deep. It's shallow as shit. The gameplay, is not deep. The story, is not deep. The only thiing I will acknowledge is deep is the depth of view in-game. I get the game, it just isn't fun for anyone who wants anything to do with a game after the campaign. Do you think I'm the only one here who thinks this? Do you even know my opinion of the game? Like I said, it has cool features, and some very awesome ones. but doing the same awesome thing over. And over. And over. And over. is annoying. or how about the gunplay mechanics. They were great. I think I got into less than ten gunfights the entire game. Cool. But hey don't worry! They've got me covered with holding objects that the game tells you specifically are completely irrelevant to the case! And you can always just go interrogate the shit out of someone- but don't bother paying attention. That shit doesn't pay off in the end anyways. Oh and if the game is too hard just skip everything.
> 
> The game isn't bad. It just isn't great. And sorry but this isn't checkmate because you think I don't get it. this is I sunk your battleship because you refuse to acknowledge the games flaws while also admitting you enjoyed it. Man my favorite game of all time is a bad gamecube game. but, I enjoy it a lot even with all of it's flaws, it's many, many flaws. Jesus if you like the repetition fine, but for most gamers who want some diversity in their gameplay or at least different ways of going about doing the same shit or at least with unique backdrops, it's a bit tougher to muscle through.


_*
*air jerk**_


----------



## Gowi (Jun 11, 2011)

Well you certainly didn't get the capslock ad hominems were jokes, albeit weak ones.



> this is I sunk your battleship because you refuse to acknowledge the games flaws



As I said, "LA Noire has flaws and I don't deny that", the game is not a perfect reflection of pivotal gaming, but it just seems from the impression I get is you really like to talk about how dull it was for you; and shit, I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy it as much as I did, but whatever it is what it is. I just think you overexagerate every single one of your points to the point that it's ridiculous and unless you read over it; I _agreed_ with you on how stupid it is that the game has to hold your hand. But I see the way the game delivered fine, not as perfect as it could have, just fine.

Like I said, the sleuth genre needs this game and the amount of hype it has gotten is needed if the genre is going to evolve outside of cheap CSI and Law & Order offbrand titles that are horrid.




---




> I thought that it wasn't repetitive because, even though you are doing the same thing over and over again, each case is different.
> 
> To each his own, though.



Indeed, they followed an outline because that's how cases work and I liked the different scenarios for what they were; though I do wish there was some homicide desk cases to play that.... weren't a part to the serial killer arc.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 11, 2011)

In the homicide desk what was that TEX? "Fuck you BD TEX" i just don't know what this tex mean only the Black Dahlia if anyone knows the answer please tell me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 12, 2011)

Well that's where we disagree then. We both agree the game has a B movie plot, the gameplay is repetitive, and the visuals are stunning. The game introduces interesting ideas to the gaming world like a foot in the door, and is accurate to the sleuth genre, however that accuracy prevents the grip the game needs to pull in gamers who prefer a more diverse gameplay experience. The main way this can be enjoyed if what you're looking for is a mad lib: serial killer edition.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> In the homicide desk what was that TEX? "Fuck you BD TEX" i just don't know what this tex mean only the Black Dahlia if anyone knows the answer please tell me.





*Spoiler*: _LA Noire Spoiler_ 




Tex was one of the marines fighting in Cole's unit during the war. (the guy with the flamethrower)

He's also the final villain in the game.


----------



## Jena (Jun 13, 2011)

This made me laugh.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 13, 2011)

Just rented this, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2011)

Uh.. I think people are mistaking or expecting LA Noire to play like an RPG (using the term loosely here). It's not, it's a linear game, even I have to remind myself that sometimes. Gameplay doesn't make it seems like it, but it is. The challenge of the game is to correctly guess if a suspect is lying or not, and to find clues to back up when you know someone is telling a lie. It's a detective game. 

I myself think this game is amazing. I love the time period, the music, the design, the clothing, the everything. It's very inspiring. The cases are all unique and keeps me playing. I can tell a lot of work and effort was put into it, and for me that's more than enough. The game has it's flaws, but I am satisfied with what I got.  I have no regrets.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 23, 2011)

For those PC junkies:


Now they need to port Red Dead Redemption. 

And they better make a better port than GTAIV was.


----------



## Helix (Jun 23, 2011)

Of course they would port LA Noire but not RDR. 

I really hate Rockstar.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

RDR > L.A. Noire in my opinion.


----------



## Gowi (Jun 25, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> RDR > L.A. Noire in my opinion.



I think it's foolish to try to compare them, they aren't the same genre or even the same mechanic or aesthetic. 

But yes, RDR was fantastic.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jul 8, 2011)

uhh L.A Noire kinda got boring after I completed the Homicide desk.


----------



## Sera (Jul 8, 2011)

This looks kinda good! Probably not on Heavy Rain's level though.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

The game is EPIC! I suck at interrogatin tho.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

Red Haba?ero said:


> This looks kinda good! Probably not on Heavy Rain's level though.



I'd say it's above and beyond Heavy Rain.

The game is EPIC! I suck at interrogatin tho.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

Its more original then Heavy Rain and I like the story more but as a game I would say that Heavy Rain plays better.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 19, 2011)

Eternal Pein said:


> uhh L.A Noire kinda got boring after I completed the Homicide desk.



Wha? Vice Desk was awesome.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

Roy earle may have been a crooked cop but he was easily the most entertaining character in the game.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah this game got boring. lol. Just another era for Rockstar to deep it's feet into.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2011)

Started a second playthrough on my 360 copy(don't ask), still enjoying it a great deal.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

I gotta get the full game. Dat Cole.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> I gotta get the full game. Dat Cole.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kelso>Cole

Though at least Cole realizes he's a twat.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Wait? So you're saying they should've split it up into twenty different chunks and the total of all of them being more than $60? If so, fuck that idea. And this is coming from someone who inadvertently spent $140 on it.



No. I'd make it cheaper than that. I absolutely love the idea of the Rockstar Pass where you get a promise of future releases but for a down payment and you just have to wait. That would've sold like hotcakes. But like I said, the Mo-cap for the interrogations (which I freakin' loved) was expensive, so I don't know how it would've worked.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 6, 2011)

I finished this game not to long ago... Overall a good game.. BUT...


*Spoiler*: _dat ending_ 



What a horrible way to end it. Was his death necessary?  




Also Cole's character development was done poorly. If they would have develop his character more it would have been superb.


OH and I beat the game in 30 hrs.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I finished this game not to long ago... Overall a good game.. BUT...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _dat ending_
> ...



They laid the groundwork for his character re-progression fine enough, it's just they tried to be too subtle, to the point where it's hard to suss it out unless you go and spend time and infer from a five second shot at the end of the optional side missions.

As for what happens, I thought it perfectly fit the tone with what they were attempting...but like a lot of the game, the idea of it is grand, how they go to deliver that idea, not so much.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 7, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> They laid the groundwork for his character re-progression fine enough, it's just they tried to be too subtle, to the point where it's hard to suss it out unless you go and spend time and infer from a five second shot at the end of the optional side missions.
> 
> As for what happens, I thought it perfectly fit the tone with what they were attempting...but like a lot of the game, the idea of it is grand, how they go to deliver that idea, not so much.



The way they explained his character was really bad, thus bad character development. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And I really disliked Cole for what he did to his wife, it was never justified. This was a game that focus on story, and I was highly disappointed that they never went into depth with Cole's family or why he cheated on his wife. This issue broke his character for me.. and made it worst by never explaining why.  




Goddamnit _why_. Why would the devs do this and not explain a damn thing. Why spend all this money on graphics and technology but don't give a damn about delivering  good character development for the main character at least.. _shhheeeesss!!_


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 7, 2011)

i love the gunplay


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> The way they explained his character was really bad, thus bad character development.



Well, guess I got told. Even though I wasn't really arguing against your opinion, but alright brah.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

can't believe Phelps would do something so stupid


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2011)

Heloves said:


> can't believe Phelps would do something so stupid


I can.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rNV61Rpo-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

he was probably talking about his own wife in that interrogation


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2011)

So I bought the three-piece suit for my avatar. Don't know whether I should feel ashamed of myself, or be proud I'm not a tool with a COG/Spartan uniform on.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 14, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> So I bought the three-piece suit for my avatar. Don't know whether I should feel ashamed of myself, or be proud I'm not a tool with a COG/Spartan uniform on.



Be proud bro...... it looks good


----------



## Krory (Dec 18, 2011)

So finally playing this for the first time.

On the last case of the Homicide desk and in general the past few cases have been increasingly intriguing and this last case is pretty entertaining. Though I know after this, I go on to Vice and Arson desks (which sound to me like being demoted... but eh).

So to anyone who has played and finished, do the Vice and Arson desks at least keep the same kind of integrity the Homicide desk brought (that Traffic severely lacked - though Bekowsky was more welcome to me than FINBARR).


----------



## The Boss (Dec 18, 2011)

The game stays interesting throughout the whole time... if that's what you're asking. The plot thickens later but you end up with more questions then answers.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

Heh, funnily enough I just started playing this game again too, even though I got it on Black Friday and put it on hold for awhile.

It's really fucking hard to read people's expressions and I keep making mistakes on the interrogations. The first one with the lady was easy enough but I had to retry the Jew one like twice and the next guy after twice too! 

Also I can't skip cutscenes of cases I just restarded, what the fuck!


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, I heard the PC is kinda buggy just like GTAIV's PC port. 

Overall it's still a good game, I need to finish one of the DLCs still, forgot which one was it.


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 19, 2011)

Krory said:


> So finally playing this for the first time.
> 
> On the last case of the Homicide desk and in general the past few cases have been increasingly intriguing and this last case is pretty entertaining. Though I know after this, I go on to Vice and Arson desks (which sound to me like being demoted... but eh).
> 
> So to anyone who has played and finished, do the Vice and Arson desks at least keep the same kind of integrity the Homicide desk brought (that Traffic severely lacked - though Bekowsky was more welcome to me than FINBARR).



Well you are right the point of moving onto vice and arson is that you are demoted for being such an upstanding citizen at that point.
I liked the storyline in the vice desk more then the arson desk. 

Brokowsky and Rusty were great partners and everyone after that doesn't really live up to how good they were. But the story is still lively.

Also if you fail an action sequence enough times they just let you skip it. With the interrogations I believe theres some leeway where if it isn't a casebreaker you can miss all the tells.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Dec 19, 2011)

SasuOna said:


> Brokowsky and Rusty were great partners and everyone after that doesn't really live up to how good they were. But the story is still lively.



Roy was pretty much meant to be a douchebag. I thought Cole was cool, though.


----------



## Krory (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm liking Cole for the same reasons I like Alan Wake. They're the "good guys" but not always GOOD guys. In short, they can be total douchebags. Makes them more realistic than typical video game protagonists.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Also, glad I held off on the RockStar Pass for a couple days - it went down from 960 MSP to 480 MSP.  Only had to drop five bucks to get all the DLC (minus Consul's Car, naturally). Pretty sexy.


----------

